# How can I attach a pocket knife to my Camelbak?



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I want to have immediate access to my pocket knife and also a small container of pepper spray by somehow mounting/attaching them to each of the front sides of the straps on my Camelbak. I looked around at a supplies store but I did not see anything that looked compact and light weight as far as attachable holding pockets/holsters are concerned.

What works for you? Pictures and product names and where I can get the item(s) would be most appreciated.


----------



## Glynis27 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't personally carry a knife on my Camelbak, but if I did, I'd get a diver's knife. The sheaths have slots for straps to use for mounting, they also retains the knife until you push the release button, and the steel is usually an anti-corrosive alloy that does better with salt water (sweat in your case).


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

Spyderco makes the "Salt" series of lightweight knives that you could clip into a pack. There should be a configuration that will fit your needs and the H1 steel used won't corrode. I highly recommend the serrated version.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Sticky backed velcro for the knife and bear attractant and then sewn on velcro to the CB would be my suggestion if you're expecting to get in a tussle with a predator. You'd be surprised how secure it can be. Plus, light, cheap etc.

I'd check out phone and camera cases if you want a holster type set up.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

You're in Southern California.
Never choose function over style when you can have both.

Mountain lions need to know that you are prepared.
Don't be a victim.
Knife goes here:









Why separate personal protection from the joys of strava?
Maintain your Koms and document your assault at the same time.

Pepper spray goes here


----------



## Clicker1 (May 29, 2012)

That top pic looks more like a letter opener.


----------



## Superleo (Mar 11, 2014)

I've thought about getting a knife with a belt clip and clipping it to my pants but I'm afraid of it falling. I need something because I don't live next to a bad neighborhood and there's the occasional crack head that I gotta ride past on pavement


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I have a sog folding pocket knife that has a small hole on one end of it. I attached a keyring to it and then with a d-ring to the back of my camelback.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I am all about having a blade immediately at hand, but after due consideration, I decided against this. I don't want to crash with a knife on my straps. I keep a knife in each of my packs, and that's good enough for me.

If you must, I second the dive/river knife suggestion. Look at the NRS or Cascade Outfitters websites to see what they have.


----------



## ibadfish (Apr 22, 2012)

I usually just carry my pocket knife in my pockets. It has a belt clip that keeps the knife secure and the blade locks closed so I don't have to worry about crashing and having the blade spring open. It's also within reach if needed in a rush.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I bought a knife with a clip kind of like what you'd find on a pen. I slide it onto one of the loops on the shoulder strap. It's right there if I ever need it.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Yea I kept one of those on my shoulder strap for a while too. Good idea.


----------



## manmythlegend (May 21, 2012)

Interesting topic. Ive considered this as well but the "on me" approach worries me in a crash. 
I wonder if there is a good way to frame mount one. I had even pictures a Handlebar end plug where you can pull it out with a quick twist and a knife is inside.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Probably could adapt an air pump frame clamp to hold something.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Clicker1 said:


> That top pic looks more like a letter opener.


Until it is embedded in your eye socket!


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

I have thought about this too. How do you access a knife when you really need it and is it as important as getting to your mobile phone, or butler's page button in an emergency...........

My decision after having a knife open in my pocket is that all aids of the devil should remain in an unzipped compartment of my Camelback, pending the day I need to cut my arm off to get home....... in time for the game.......

Decisions, decisions


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Gerber Paraframe Mini Serrated Edge Knife-22-48484 at The Home Depot

A knife like this^^ meant to clip to your pocket, would also clip to one of the two small nylon strap loops on the front of my MULE. I wouldn't have any problems carrying one, in fact...maybe I'll get one, not a bad idea, Hawg.


----------



## Clicker1 (May 29, 2012)

Trail_Blazer said:


> Probably could adapt an air pump frame clamp to hold something.


I like this idea, I'm going to look into it.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Amazon.com : Kershaw Skyline Knife with Textured Black G-10 Handle : Hunting Knives : Sports & Outdoors

Kershaw Skyline.

My favorite knife. Light enough to carry, tough enough to get the job done, blade is super sharp, holds an edge, and is easy to sharpen.

In my pants pocket right now.

The clip on the backside is very secure - clip it to you chest strap on your Camel.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Mountain Lion country !

Nothing less than a Glock chamberd in 357sig inna belly band....

A knife ?
For protection ?
Really ?

Thank God I live in a Carry State


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Osco said:


> Mountain Lion country !
> 
> Nothing less than a Glock chamberd in 357sig inna belly band....
> 
> ...


You can take your gun and shove it into your...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

...holster.


----------



## danielsilva (Aug 13, 2011)

Myself i have a Leatherman Skeletool CX inside my camelback and a Gerber LMF II attached to the back, its compatible with MOLLE webbing so its easy to attach to straps.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Locally I keep a small knife when I travel I keep something larger on my belt at my side like this kabar 5054. The tip will go through anything, even metal.
I've been known to keep a last resort on a rip cord around my neck hanging low so it's usable up close without removing from my neck.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Companies that produce tactical web gear will usually have a generic knife or magazine pouch that can be mounted horizontally on a web belt like a camel bak. Search for "Blackhawk".


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

I ran a cell phone case that is like a knife case with the belt loop on my pack for my gps tracking and timing myself to work so i wanted to access it quick to turn it on and off. 

I ran the pack shoulder strap threw the belt loop and put if above the chest strap. Was solid and easy to access.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your contributions.

Please post pics of your set-ups. I really want to see how they look.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Easy solution..


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've used a cheap Gerber Remix for years. I just clip it to the top of my mountain bike shorts...very quick access. I love the finger hole for different knife techniques if needed. Primarily, though, it is just a fairly cheap knife that is easily accessed, can be opened with one hand...but does not open easily. It is light and can get filthy and you don't care that much. Usually put it at about the 4 oclock position.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Gerber Icon clipped to the a backpack strap down low. Easy access & it's out of the way. I must agree with Osco though my favorite flavor is Ruger.


----------



## ibadfish (Apr 22, 2012)

Osco said:


> Mountain Lion country !
> 
> Nothing less than a Glock chamberd in 357sig inna belly band....
> 
> ...


Can't stop thinking of this scene after reading this comment.


----------



## J. Fragera (Apr 16, 2008)

ibadfish said:


> Can't stop thinking of this scene after reading this comment.


Guns are for show, knives are for pro. Love that movie!

I do carry a smaller handgun when in back country. We've got black bear, and though I respect them, I'm not at the top of the food chain when I'm on their turf, and I've got no desire to become bear sh¡t.

As far as knives, I always have at least one on me at any given moment. Usually a Kershaw Leek clipped in a pocket, and I have a small Gerber that lives in my first aid kit.


----------



## colbatguano (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't get off the couch to take a pic of it on my Camelbak, but I have a Tan Hissatsu Hissatsu | Fixed Blade Tactical Knives | CRKT zip-tied handle down to the shoulder strap. Might sound excessive but I seem to attract critters and have had close encounters already.


----------



## bigchillcar (Aug 22, 2014)

I've been doing this forever. Just a fanny pack from walmart for less than $10 and a Buck knife with a titanium-coated, partially serrated locking blade with a rubberized handle for all-weather grip. Has a pocket clip but I've always used a carabiner on the hip.


----------



## pitbullandmtb (Jul 31, 2011)

OMG they still sell fannypacks?!?! 

If I'm doing a mellow ride and in my cargo shorts I have my Hinderer in a horizontal sheath always. In my MTB shorts I keep SOG in my Osprey if I'm using a pack or small automatic in a pocket if the pack is left at home. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I tried this out on one of my last rides, clipped to the shoulder strap It stayed in place just fine.

It's the knife I usually carry clipped in the side pocket of my work pants (carpenter jeans).


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

11053 said:


> You're in Southern California.
> Never choose function over style when you can have both.


Bravo...


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Kershaw & Benchmade are my two faves  
I always have a knife 24/7, unless I'm headed to the airport. I have just always had a pocket knife..like forever.
Sorry Hawg, no pics.
I carry in my front pocket clipped towards the hip. I have CRASHED many times and never has the knife in my pocket caused me any issues.
I have one hand quick response if needed


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

*Already suggested....*

Threaded a keyring through a small SOG knife. It won't kill a mountain lion, or serve for a Benihana show, but it's small and easy to use. Personally, I would never carry a knife that won't fold/store away.


----------



## The Gardener (Oct 15, 2014)

I carry a knife on me at nearly every moment, I have 8 different ones I believe with several in different sizes, daily knife, going out knife, knife fighting knife etc.. 

I have a pretty regular knife in my camel back. It's tucked away in a pocket clipped off. It's just about the only time I ever have a knife not in immediate reach. In reality, when are you going to need to quick draw a knife while riding? Short of lodging yourself in a tree you wont need it on quick draw. 

In the event of a wildlife encounter all It'll do is give you a ill conceived idea of self protection and unfounded will. 

Pack your knife somewhere convenient and comfortable and go about your ride. Don't fool yourself into thinking otherwise.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

I used to carry a CRKC Neck P.E.C.K. attached to the waist strap atttachemnt web of my Camelback HAWG.

Picture is not mine, but you get the idea:
https://i233.photobucket.com/albums...3-2f96-43ec-aca3-a80e89e05e02_zps02ea425f.jpg

The sheath has a clip on the back for clipping onto a wide strap, then I followed this up with zip ties criss-crossed over the strap using the slots on the sides of the sheath. Very secure, out of the way, yet immediately accessible.

I got a new smaller pack with narrower waist straps, so it now resides inside the pack.

JMJ


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Old Spydeco on a Velcro nylon sheath from REI on hip belt. Can't remember the last time I used it, but I've carried on my Camelback bike bag for years
Some years ago a mountain lion killed a mountain biker in SoCal at one of the trail I ride. The joke between one of my riding partners was the knife wouldn't do anything against a lion, but you could slit your own throat before he ate you.


----------



## colbatguano (Jul 9, 2014)

The Gardener said:


> I carry a knife on me at nearly every moment, I have 8 different ones I believe with several in different sizes, daily knife, going out knife, knife fighting knife etc..
> 
> I have a pretty regular knife in my camel back. It's tucked away in a pocket clipped off. It's just about the only time I ever have a knife not in immediate reach. In reality, when are you going to need to quick draw a knife while riding? Short of lodging yourself in a tree you wont need it on quick draw.
> 
> ...


The reason I carry my knife for easy access is that I know how to use it as a weapon, I ride in mountain lion country, someone has already been killed by a cougar in the area, and I've had two cougar encounters and one charge from a brown bear (in Alaska) so I accept the fact that I may have cougar encounter and would rather have more options than less (I doubt a knife would help with a brown bear, but it can make the difference with a cat).

If you ride among predators you should educate yourself on how to deal with them without a weapon, but if that doesn't work you'll wish you had a knife.

Here are a few examples:
Father Stabs Mountain Lion With Pocket Knife to Save Son | Outdoor Life
Man survives cougar attack by killing it
Wife clubs mountain lion attacking man - US news - Life | NBC News
Mother and three children fend off mountain lion attack


----------



## hewhocoughsatbears (Oct 23, 2014)

Just zip-tie a belt sheath on to your stem, that works pretty well for me.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

Osco said:


> Mountain Lion country !
> 
> Nothing less than a Glock chamberd in 357sig inna belly band....
> 
> ...


Yes really... the thing about anything you are going to carry for protection is to buy it and train with it. I've had people mock me for carrying a knife many times until they saw what can happen with a knife in the hands of someone who knows how to use it. Also at times it will be easier to reach a knife instead of your gun if you don't believe me do some searches for self defense knife work. One other thing you don't always have to use the knife opened to make it a very effective weapon.


----------



## MadPainterGrafx (Oct 3, 2014)

The Gardener said:


> I carry a knife on me at nearly every moment, I have 8 different ones I believe with several in different sizes, daily knife, going out knife, knife fighting knife etc..
> 
> I have a pretty regular knife in my camel back. It's tucked away in a pocket clipped off. It's just about the only time I ever have a knife not in immediate reach. In reality, when are you going to need to quick draw a knife while riding? Short of lodging yourself in a tree you wont need it on quick draw.
> 
> ...


I will debate your comment about a wildlife encounter because if properly trained and practice a knife is a very capable yet very deadly weapon. Depending on the size of the animal it can be extremely effective in your survival. Bear, Moose, Elk... probably wont do much but that also depends on the size of your knife and just how effective you are with it.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Bowie Minimalist | EDC Fixed Blade Knives | CRKT

I have this knife in it's hard, holding holster tied to the right strap on my camelback. I'm left handed so it's easy to grab. If you need a pic, I'll take one tomorrow.


----------

